# 3656 Cattle Car



## Canis lupus (Feb 7, 2012)

Anyone have knowledge of the 3656 Cattle Car... just purchased one on ebay and as usual things don't work as advertised. I don't have instructions so was wondering if there are places to lube, etc.??? The motor buzzes and the doors try to lift, but don't. Thanks in advance for any guidance on this.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, there's a wealth of ideas to get them working, most of the ideas are probably not useful.  I have a couple of those, and while I got the cars to work pretty well, the platforms are another matter!


----------



## Canis lupus (Feb 7, 2012)

The platform is coming from another purchase later in the week and allegedly works too.... So I'm just focused on the car for now.....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You do realize the car and platform work together, and the car actually is wired through the platform, right?

Take a look at this 3650 Stock Car and Platform Maintenance Manual.

Here's a preview, this is the wiring flow with the platform and car in place.


----------



## Canis lupus (Feb 7, 2012)

Right. I was just looking for info on lubing the car while I'm waiting for the rest to arrive. Thanks.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Two things I find need repair on the car. Check the pads under the ramp. Usually they are deteriorated and need to be replaced. Check the spring that holds the doors open. It is usually worn out and will not hold the doors open wide enough.


----------



## Canis lupus (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes when I received it yesterday I took it apart carefully and noticed that the shaft that the spring is on was "out of the holes" and the spring may likely need replacement, but I wait till the rest of the gizmo arrives. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't see a spring to hold the doors open. I see a spring to hold them closed, and this is what I remember. Have I missed something?


----------



## Canis lupus (Feb 7, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You do realize the car and platform work together, and the car actually is wired through the platform, right?
> 
> Take a look at this 3650 Stock Car and Platform Maintenance Manual.
> 
> Here's a preview, this is the wiring flow with the platform and car in place.


I've got the instructions but they show the wires running from the lockon to the two posts on the platform and to the controller... what about the "insulating post" on the back of the platform?? I have the 3656 instructions.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The insulated post is there. Off the switch. The center rail supplies power to the car via power rail and the platform coil. Turn the switch on and it runs.


----------



## Canis lupus (Feb 7, 2012)

My instructions say run a wire from one of the side posts to the lockon(2) and the other side post wire goes to the controller, then a wire runs from the controller to the lockon(1). No wire from the insulating posts though?????

Electronically challenged


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Wire it the way the diagram shows, and it will work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The diagram is correct as Bruce says, just do that.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Come on, six connnections, two for the switch, two for the lock on, two for the platform. That is it!

Place two wire on the switch and connect them. RUn one wire from the platform,{ground, common, un insulated} to the ctc clip. Easy Peasy.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> Come on, six connnections, two for the switch, two for the lock on, two for the platform. That is it!
> 
> Place two wire on the switch and connect them. RUn one wire from the platform,{ground, common, un insulated} to the ctc clip. Easy Peasy.



Is that your final answer!


----------



## sschullery (Feb 15, 2012)

I wouldn't be looking for anything to lubricate, except maybe the wheels. Lube might work briefly but will quickly gum things up. I would clean the film off the metal tray and other contacting parts. The rubber washers that the tray rests on are probably shot or gone; I got mine to work ok by just resting it on a couple of pieces of thin felt.


----------

